# A summer with Brego



## larissahp (Feb 23, 2014)

I've been part boarding a horse since the beginning of May and will be riding him until at least the end of September, maybe longer but that hasn't been decided yet. I wanted to start a journal to share my journey. 
I've been riding since I was about 7 or 8 but I only took lessons since I was about 13 I think. I got my own horse when I was 16, who I rode a little dressage but mostly hunters. We competed and did pretty well too but I couldn't afford to do anything more than just local training shows. Eventually I got married and had two children. I stopped riding when I was pregnant with my daughter and only got back into it last year. This year I found a wonderful horse, Brego, to part board. When I found him he hadn't been ridden consistently in over 7 months and previous to that I'm not sure what, if anything, he was doing. His owner told me she had him for three years and his previous owner trained him to third level dressage but she didn't know anything about dressage so pretty much just rode around the arena occasionally. She's not riding at the moment because she just had a baby so I get to ride him whenever I was and do whatever I want with him.

So I've been riding him for 2 months now and he's come a long way already. When I started him my goal was just to increase his general fitness which meant just walking and trotting gradually increasing his work. He was horribly stiff and lazy but now he really improved his bending and, depending on the day, he's much less lazy lol. His canter is still pretty bad, I'm happy if I can get him to do a full lap of the arena without breaking into a trot but I figured they come with improved fitness. So at the moment I'm riding him the days a week but slowly increasing that. I rode at 6am before I got to work since the barn is less than 10 minutes from my house. I'll be going tomorrow and my husband is going to get some photos and videos for me so I can see for myself just how good (bad?) we're doing.

Here's some photos of Brego. He's a 9 year old Clydesdale Canadian cross, 17.2 hands.


----------



## Emeraldsprings (Mar 1, 2015)

Brego is lovely and also huge! That's a lot of horsepower you've got there, I imagine his movement would feel massive and very powerful. Especially as he gets fitter. You are certainly dedicated getting up early to ride before work too. Can't wait to see videos of him in future!


----------



## larissahp (Feb 23, 2014)

Yesterday's ride was really really nice. We ended up working on bending on a circle at a trot since bending has been a struggle at the start and he's gotten so much better. I also did a lot more cantering than usual too. His canter feels wonderful once you get it but because he was sooooo unfit he just didn't have it in him to canter much and I didn't he want to push him for anything. Also, he used to have to do a little bucky-jumpy thing to get into a canter which I figured was due to poor strength so I just grabbed his mane and let him sort himself out each time and I think it's really helped. He doesn't do the bucky-jumpy thing anymore so I guess now we can work on improving the transition.
Originally my husband was going to come with me yesterday and video my ride but his camera battery ended up not being charged. The barn owner offered to video us but all I had with me was my crummy cell phone camera. I actually agonized over weither or not to post these videos. I'm overweight and boy does my stomach and thighs look huge when I'm in the saddle. I'm appalled by this, but I'm also working on getting rid of the fat. So please try to look past that. I really wanted to show videos of Brego and of my riding. I'm open to critiques of him and of my riding, just not of my weight.
Barn owner made the comment that I should consider taking him to some shows, which I would love to do but that's just not in the budget and after seeing myself ride I just don't have the self confidence to go to a show but later on I was thinking that maybe if I can seriously get my weight under control I could enter a show as a kind of reward/treat for a big accomplishment. Maybe not with Brego since I doubt that would happen before the end of summer but there are other horses too.

Emeraldsprings: I want to say Yes he feels very powerful but honestly he mostly feels pokey lol. I do get moments where he just feels amazing. If I can get him really working and moving forward I can get this just wonderful feeling of power and it's just the best. I wish I could describe it better. And his canter is awesome! Again I don't have the words to describe it but I love riding him at a canter. 
Yes I am dedicated, I want to ride so much but I'm also a mom of two young kids, a full time job, and also trying to run a small business, so if riding at 6am means I get to ride more often and not have to stress about not having enough time in the evenings, then gosh darn it I'm getting up and riding!

I hope these videos links work, I'm writing this from my tablet. Also please keep in mind these were recorded after we'd basically finished our ride for the day so we're both pretty worn out and it's not our best ride.

https://goo.gl/photos/KSYoSPExRX3cfkyR6

https://goo.gl/photos/HF6mRdwCWL6Laana8

https://goo.gl/photos/DLy8icuCptNRZXMY6


----------



## larissahp (Feb 23, 2014)

I rode yesterday afternoon since work was closed for the Canada Day long weekend. We worked on loops, circles, leg yielding and straightness mostly with some canter transitions at the end. He we doing pretty good but the flies were just driving him mad. I had some home made fly spray from the barn owner but it didn't seem to be helping a lot. 
The best part of the ride was mid way through, the barn owners girlfriend (she lives there too and is a trainer at another barn) was watching us from the porch which faces the outdoor arena. She noticed Brego leg yielding commented to Leo (barn owner) how he looked nice leg yielding and wondered if I was doing that intentionally or if he was just doing it. After watching for a few more minutes she realized that yes I was asking him to do that and she was even more impressed. So much so that she came over to the arena to tell me all this. She said she is so impressed, like really impressed, with his progress over the last 2 months, she didn't think he had this in him and that we looked really good. So I was super happy to get such a nice compliment, especially because I already beginning to feel like we're reaching the point where his fitness is going to begin exceeding my own. This was the first time we rode two days in a row, I usually give him always a day inbetween, and my legs are really feeling it today. I'm riding him again tomorrow though before we get another few days of rain.

I wonder if there is some kind of guide for what to work on in a loose kind of order for what to learn first, then second ect. For now I just downloaded the Walk/Trot and Training Level dressage tests and looked at what they ask for and I'm using that as a guide as to what I should work on. I've always left it up to my coaches in the past and did what they told me but I'm realizing now but that I'm forgetting some things and I don't want to move on to more complicated things without having all the easier things solid first. If that makes sense. I'm not in a rush to progress, I want to take the time and just enjoy the process, but I also want to have some kind of loose plan.


----------



## larissahp (Feb 23, 2014)

I rode Wednesday morning and it was not good. After a few laps around the arena he stopped and refused to move forward. Other things happened too but I just finished writing a long post about it in the Health forum and don't have more time this morning to retype. Also I'm on my tablet so not sure how to copy the URL to the other post. Long story short I'm trying to get a vet out. Somethings not right.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## larissahp (Feb 23, 2014)

We're finally starting to make progress again after all the issues we've had. No where near where we left off but I'm happy with where we are. I've been lunging him a lot to help strengthen his back and it's really helped. This morning for the first time ever he stretched long and low at the trot while I was riding and it felt wonderful!
Here's a video of him lunging from a few days ago. 




Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## larissahp (Feb 23, 2014)

Yesterday's ride has been our best ride in a long while! I got to the barn a little later than usual, I don't like how it's still dark in the mornings now, and I know it's only going to get worse and get colder soon. I got Brego from the field and put him in the cross ties to groom. He kept doing this weird thing with his left hind leg. He was stomping it quite forcefully and frequently. I checked his hooves and nothing seemed unusual. My plan was to ride but since he was being weird I decided to lunge him without tack and see how he does. The morning light was bright enough we could work in the outdoor arena. As soon as we got into the arena Brego started very aggressively biting/scratching his fetlock and pastern of the left hind leg, for probably a solid minute. Then he was fine. I did have a look at this area after our ride and I could feel some soft bulby-like things but I can't clearly see what's there because he's got crazy thick feathering. I'll have to get some clippers to him and have a look what's going on.

Anyway after I lunged him a little and saw he was working well I threw on his tack and went for a ride. Mostly walk to begin with but I wanted to see what he'd give me if I asked for trot and... HE TROTTED! Without stopping! And we managed quite a few laps of the arena in a nice forward-ish relaxed trot! I couldn't have been happier! Even the BO came out and exclaimed "You're trotting!". She knows the struggles we've been through lately. When we changed direction to trot the other way Brego noticed a couple walking down the road in bright coloured clothing, and this kind of set him off. He was racing around with his head in the air and completely disengaged but at least he was trotting for me. And I did get him relaxed and working over his back eventually, if not consistently. I am so super happy that he's making such progress now. It really goes to show how much better a horse is with a stronger back. I'm going to continue with the lunging I've been doing with him and I think maybe now I'll add in a trot pole or two when I'm working him tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awwww what a big boy!  So cute! I am glad you had such a good ride yesterday too!


----------



## larissahp (Feb 23, 2014)

It's been a while since I posted. My summer with Brego turned into a fall, winter and spring with Brego and is now into my Second Summer with Brego. We didn’t actually do a lot over the winter because we were struggling with some issues which turned out to be almost entirely due to saddle fit. His owner didn’t believe me that his saddle didn’t fit. Eventually I was just fed-up and bought my own second hand saddle that fits some wonderfully. This was in April and since then we’ve been having a great time!

I’m riding him three times a week in the early morning before work, and as of about a month ago he has a second part boarder who is now riding him an additional one or two times per week. She seems quite nice and we get along well. We're both keen on doing dressage with Brego, although neither of us has any formal training. We're just having fun and figuring out things as we go.

Currently I'm trying to get Brego to move forward as he's quite ploddy, and to learn to use his behind better. We're doing a lot of bending and circling and this week introduced cavaletti. I'm really really happy with our progress, especially Friday I was able to REALLY get him moving at a trot for the first time, it felt great!

This is a video from about mid May. Our cantering leaves much to be desired and the trot I wrote show and I think that's mostly rider fault.





This is a clip from Friday when I was able to get him moving a lot more. Our riding certainly isn’t pretty, but we’re both happy and having a good time.





Since I have no trainer to work with I’m just working on the basics I remember from my hunter days as a teenage, reading through the low level dressage tests, watching youtube and reading books. But if you see anything glaringly wrong I’m not opposed to constructive criticism.

I’m hoping to be able to share our progress again, now that we’re actually making progress.

Brego grazing:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/167x4KWrNxCCY1FX9

Brego trotting:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/r4sFoyrUKp531DTw7


----------



## larissahp (Feb 23, 2014)

6 in the morning and it was already hot and humid out! We still rode but decided to go on a leisurely hack through the big field today. We don't do this often enough. He was really really good. I love how relaxed his trot is in the field. We didn't ride for long because of the heat and the flies were unusually bad at that time of day. Not too much to talk about. Tomorrow should be a bit cooler.


----------



## larissahp (Feb 23, 2014)

As I'd hoped yesterday was much cooler. It actually rained over night so half the outdoor arena was covered in puddles but we rode in it anyway. We just stuck to the dryer parts. My focus was working on inside leg to outside rein. A concept (I think) I understand but I'm not great at executing. I find I'm still using too much inside rein especially on corners. But after watching the video of my ride afterwards I did see improvement in that he wasn't always having his head cocked to the outside which is another problem of mine so I guess I'm starting to figure *something* out. I will say it felt like I was just "drifting" around the corners instead of bending through them. I'm not sure if that makes sense. On the one hand it felt better the way my contact on the reins was in the corners, but on the other hand I thought I'm supposed to be bending in corners? I dunno, I'm going to have to work on it again next ride and concentrate on what I'm feeling. Maybe some YouTube studying too.
I'm also appalled at my legs. I ride with spurs because lazy bones is lazy but good god someone should have removed my spurs yesterday. I'm embarrassed at my constant nagging at him. I don't notice this in the videos of my other rides so maybe I'm not usually this awful but it was not pretty. I think I'm going to ride without them for a while and fix my legs before riding with them again.
He has today off and tomorrow too, so Friday we'll be back to work.

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## larissahp (Feb 23, 2014)

I am super excited for Saturday! The girl riding Brego on the weekends just emailed me to say shes bringing in a dressage coach for a private lesson and she invited me to come watch if I'm interested. I'M DEFINITELY INTERESTED! I have zero formal dressage training so I'm super excited even to just watch a lesson  Yay!


----------



## larissahp (Feb 23, 2014)

Todays ride was meh. I'm kind of disappointed in myself. I was trying something new, to see what the results would be, and I probably shouldn't have. I was practicing half halts, in an attempt to try and get his head out of the clouds. And it did work, but I lost all forward energy and he was getting so grumpy with me when we tried to pick up the canter. I guess I underestimated just how much leg I need to keep him moving. I did end up riding in spurs today, and I wasn't as bad with them. But I am going to put them away for a while now and really working on my legs and trying to get a forward response to my aids. I'm just not going to worry about his head anymore. I just have to have faith that if I get him forward, then his head will improve. I was also working on "inside leg to outside rein" and I was much better about leaving him alone with my inside rein, but I just had no where near enough leg to keep him bent so my outside rein was just ineffective I guess. Overall it wasn't a pretty ride, but I think we at least ended on a good note.

I did get at least a few nice pictures from the video, at least I think they look nice.
Really looking forward to tomorrow to hear what the dressage coach has to say. I'm going to make my prediction right now: "forward forward forward".

And now some pictures!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Have fun at the class tomorrow.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Have fun at the class.


----------



## larissahp (Feb 23, 2014)

So, I think the internet has broken me. I've watched so many videos and read so many articles, and books too, that now I don't know what to believe anymore.
N's lesson with the dressage coach on Brego was really kind of 'meh'. N was super happy with it, which is great, but I really didn't think I learned much myself. And I don't know if its because the coach was just just on the basic basics for N, or if I actually know more than I realise. I guess I must, my old hunter coach was the daughter of an Olympic dressage judge so maybe we did more dressage in my hunter lessons than I realised? OR, is this dressage coach one of those ones I've read to avoid? I'm broken and now I can't tell if this coach is someone who COULD teach me things, or if she'd wreck what (I think) I'm trying to accomplish. And even just writing this makes me feel like I'm being ... conceited? Which is absolutely not my intention.

She quite young, mid-20's perhaps, with a hunter background. I don't know how long shes been riding dressage but N says she "wins everything she enters" and I believe she's competing locally at second level. She actually got on Brego at the end of the lesson too, to see what he could do. Nothing she did "wow'd" me (I've seen dressage riders get on an average looking horse and "wow" me, in the past), but I also don't know exactly what was going on in her mind either. She appeared to be trying to get him into a frame, and I didn't feel he was moving forward enough but I didn't say anything, because, what do I really know? She was talking about how much weight she had in her hands earlier in the ride (about 1 to 2 lbs at the beginning), and I asked her how much she felt she had when she was really trying to get him into a frame, and she said it was like 5 or 6 lbs. Isn't the goal to get the horse lighter though? Am I misunderstanding something? I wish this riding thing was a lot easier. I've mostly kept these thoughts to myself because I don't want to sound like an *** at the barn.

I rode this morning. My goal was to work on getting him forward off my legs, which I believe it our biggest problem. I took my spurs away, I think I was afraid of jabbing him so I wasn't using my legs enough on the DEMAND part of Ask, Tell, DEMAND. He was much better today and my riding buddy thought he looked awesome. I thought it felt great! I actually grabbed his mane so I wouldn't grab him in the mouth when I really put my legs on and I was able to get him pretty forward, or so I felt. His rhythm was hard to maintain though so I guess we'll be working on that some more. Whats really nice is that when I get his butt in gear, he comes really lightly in my hands, but we're not very good at maintaining that. There are moments of what I want to reach, which I think is just great.

Some pictures!


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

I can't see your pictures, but I do have some comments. Dressage is entirely different now from what it used to be. I would suggest if you are not already following the dressage part on this forum that you read it and see if that helps. Yes the idea is to get lighter, you are not wrong there, but I do not do dressage, only admire when it is done right. If your gut says this trainer can't help you, you are probably right.


----------



## larissahp (Feb 23, 2014)

whisperbaby22: I'll check out that subforum, thank you. I've poked through it a bit but haven't really spent much time there.

I've tried to relink the pictures, can you see them now?


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, and I'm guessing that this is an uphill moving horse, what you want for dressage. There are a lot of really knowledgeable riders on this forum, and you have a nice horse to work with.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, and I'm guessing that this is an uphill moving horse, what you want for dressage. There are a lot of really knowledgeable riders on this forum, and you have a nice horse to work with.


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I love reading your journal, Brego seems like such a nice horse! Love all the pictures. 

As far as the trainer thing, it's good to go with your gut. Is there any reason you would *have* to ride with this person? If not, you could take some time to look around for someone else to ride with. The main problem would be the horse getting different training depending on the rider, but realistically that happens any time a different person rides him. 

I do very basic dressage so I'm not an expert but yes, you typically want a lighter horse through the bridle/lighter weight in your hands. When the trainer said that she felt 5-6 lbs of weight compared to just 1-2 earlier, that could be due to Brego having to work harder and not being quite fit enough to go in a frame for very long, so he's starting to lean on the bit and rely on his rider to hold him. Just a thought, it's hard to know without being there or seeing a video.


----------



## ChieTheRider (May 3, 2017)

Brego! He's a beautiful horse and I love his name!!! He actually kinda does look like Brego from LotR.


----------

